# New Car XM



## wxguy (Feb 17, 2008)

My daughter got a new Chevy that has XM in it. We've both used Sirius for year but always had the portable units, so the look/feel of an indash system appealed to her.

When she asked about a lifetime sub for the XM she was told the transfer only applied to portable units--buy a new car in 4 years with XM and you have to get a new full priced subscription. Has anyone else tried this.

I don't understand why a Sirius/XM company doesn't operate seamlessly. This is just as weird as Sprint/Nextel merger where they still don't have a seamless operation and it has been a few years. 

Seems like you should be able to lifetime a system and add units no matter which brand of satellite receiver you have. Makes me think I should sell my SIRI stock except I can't afford to take the loss. Really poor thinking at the marketing level.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

The original Sirius lifetime subscription works this way, too. While you could subscribe a receiver built into a vehicle, you cannot transfer it from that receiver. The reason is that in may cases, the receiver came with some number of months of free programming. There are exceptions to this, though, such as if the receiver malfunctions or if it was not installed by an automobile manufacturer or dealer. In my case, I installed my own integrated Sirius receiver (in a BMW) and was told that I could transfer my lifetime subscription from it because of that. I guess we'll see next year when my car lease is up. Of course it's likely I will stay with the same car brand and then I can just take my receiver with me, but if not, I intend to transfer it.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

It has only been a few months since the two companies merged...it takes time to merge corporate cultures, systems, procedures, technology and people...sometimes it never happens and the thing falls apart (TWX/AOL for instance).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Verizon has been around for years. But the former Bell Atlantic still operates apart from the former GTE.

Mergers are often only an external facade. The internals are often still seperate companies.

Stinks, but it is the way it is.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Funny the OP mentioned it, Sprint-Nextel and Sirius-XM, two mergers I wish never took place. Sprint has made some headway in combining the two service on two occasions, first with the PowerSource phones that used Nextel's iDen network for Direct Connect and Sprint's CDMA network for cellular and data. I had one for three days before I sent it back. It looked like a Nextel phone on the outside, but was a Sprint phone on the inside and lacked many features that as a Nextel subscriber for years, I have come to depend on. And now they have QChat.


----------

